# tête brûlée



## esteban

Hola a todos:

Estoy tratando de encontrar un buena traducción para esa expresión que literalmente significa "cabeza quemada". Me parece que "tête brûlée" hace referencia a una persona algo "indisciplinada", "insumisa" o en todo caso a alguien a quien no le gusta seguir la reglas que se le impone. Entonces, por ejemplo, un soldado que no le hiciera caso a una orden emitida por un mando superior podría ser considerado como una "tête brûlée"...

Gracias por su ayuda

Bonjour à tous,

Je m'efforce de trouver une bonne traduction pour cette expression en espagnol. A mon avis, "tête brûlée" fait référence à une personne quelque peu "indisciplinée", "insoumise" ou, quoi qu'il en soit, à quelqu'un qui n'aime pas se plier aux règles qu'on lui impose. Ainsi, par exemple, un soldat qui ne tiendrait pas compte d'un ordre émis par un haut gradé pourrait être considéré comme une tête brûlée...

Merci pour votre aide

esteban


----------



## grandluc

Sí, es eso y se puede traducir por "cabeza loca"


----------



## esteban

Hola grandluc:
Gracias por tu ayuda. Lo de "cabeza loca" nunca lo he oído en Colombia...pero me imagino que se usa en España. ¿Cómo se diría entonces? ¿Juan es un "cabeza loca"? Me suena un poco despectivo.  Como a "tipo impulsivo" que no usa mucho la cabeza...¿"tête brûlée" tiene ese matiz peyorativo?


----------



## grandluc

sí lo tiene. Un tipo impulsivo, un poco maleante, que no le tiene miedo al peligro.


----------



## rxkld

Hola a todos
Y _calavera_ ¿Que os parece ?


----------



## grandluc

Une tête brulée  est un individu exalté, épris d'aventure et de risque.


----------



## Namarne

Buscando el significado de _tête brûlée_ he encontrado este hilo. No se me ocurre un equivalente en español, por lo que dice Grandluc no es sólo una persona alocada, poco juiciosa, sino que parece algo más. 
Se me ocurre *balarrasa*, pero no sé si sería eso exactamente.  
Transcribo el pasaje en el que lo he encontrado: 


> _Luftikus _(latinisation plaisante de _Luftmensch_, "homme courant d'air"), tel est le terme utilisé par Alfred [Döblin] pour définir son père : ni tout à fait un instable, ni vraiment un don Quichotte, ni une tête brûlée, mais un peu tout cela à la fois, quelque chose comme la variante judéo-poméranienne d'Arlequin.
> -Marc Petit, _L'équation de Kolmogoroff_


----------



## Gévy

Hola Namarne:

Para mí "une tête brûlée" es un kamikaze:
* 2.     * m. Persona que se juega la vida realizando una acción temeraria. (RAE)

No me queda muy claro lo que es un balarrasa, las definiciones de la RAE no hablan de temeridad.  

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Namarne

grandluc said:


> Une tête brulée  est un individu exalté, épris d'aventure et de risque.


Muchas gracias, Gévy. Ya veo que coincides con Grandluc. (Yo no sabía que tenía un sentido tan "fuerte", para mí era algo más como "cabeza loca" o "ligera", como se había dicho al principio del hilo.) 
De todos modos, a mí "kamikaze" me sugiere en español algo puntual, una acción o una idea que una persona puede tener, pero parece que "tête brûlée" se aplica para describir la naturaleza de una persona, su manera de ser durante toda su vida. Me pregunto si no podría valer *ser un aventurero*... 
Merci beaucoup.  
N


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Realmente, une "tête brûlée" es mucho más fuerte que ser aventurero. Es una persona que no teme el peligro, porque ni lo piensa, se lanza en cualquier fregado muy peligroso a lo loco. 

Decir de alguien que es une "tête brûlée" no es un cumplido. Lo define como medio loco, impulsivo, temerario, peligroso. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Tina.Irun

rxkld said:


> Hola a todos
> Y _calavera_ ¿Que os parece ?


 
Podría ser:
_"Según el Diccionario de la Real Academia, "*calavera*" es también el ‘hombre de poco juicio y asiento, dado al libertinaje’. Esta acepción surgió en el siglo XVIII, aunque se desconoce su origen exacto. De alguna manera, parece llevar implícita la idea de ‘*cabeza loca’*, ‘*cabeza hueca’* (los diccionarios de francés la traducen como "*tête brulée*" y los de inglés como "madcap"). Es decir, lo más probable es que llamar a alguien "calavera" fuera una manera indirecta de decir que no tenía nada de sustancia dentro de su cabeza, que su cabeza era solo hueso y nada más. _
http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:7wp-xyu56NwJ:www.geocities.com/Athens/delphi/3925/C01.htm+%22t%C3%AAte+brul%C3%A9e%22+en+espa%C3%B1ol&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=13&gl=es


----------



## Namarne

Gévy said:


> no es un cumplido. Lo define como medio loco, impulsivo, temerario, peligroso.


 
Quizá en español se diría que es *un loco* (que no es exactamente lo mismo que "estar loco"). 
(Me encataría que hubiera una expresión equivalente, pero no la veo...)  

Edito: Me crucé con tu post, Tina. Sí, también es otra posibilidad, pero le veo el mismo problema que a "cabeza loca", o a "balarrasa", o "bala perdida", o "tarambana", y es ese matiz de no ser precisamente un cumplido en francés; todo eso en español tiene un no sé qué de "juerguista nocturno", y parece que en francés la expresión es bastante más dura. ;-)


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Se me ocurre *balarrasa*, pero no sé si sería eso exactamente.


 
Aquí si lo indican como posible traducción:
"...*h) *La guerra: ... “Ser un bala perdido” _être écervelé, *“*_*bala rasa (balarrasa)”* _*tête brulée..."* _
(Mª Jesús Saló - La motivación de la metáfora en la fraseológica francesa y española)


----------



## yserien

Por cierto que hay una película de F.Fernán Gómez titulada Balarrasa allá por los lejanos años cuarenta. Oficial de la Legíon en la guerra civil española, temerario,mujeriego, tête brulée, se hizo sacerdote y de misionero murió enterrado en la nieve.


----------



## Namarne

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas.  
N


----------



## Yul

¿Qué tal? 

tête brûlée : personne qui possède un tempérament fougueux et qui aime les risques. (Antidote)

*desperado**, da**.* adj. Dicho de un delincuente: Que está dispuesto a todo. U. t. c. s. (RAE)

¿Es "desperado" demasiado fuerte?
Yul


----------



## Yul

O ¿"pendenciero, a ?


*pendenciero, ra 1.     * adj. Propenso a riñas o pendencias. RAE

Yul


----------



## Namarne

Yul said:


> tête brûlée : personne qui possède un tempérament fougueux et qui aime les risques. (Antidote)
> *desperado**, da**.* adj. Dicho de un delincuente: Que está dispuesto a todo. U. t. c. s. (RAE)
> ¿Es "desperado" demasiado fuerte?
> Yul





Yul said:


> O ¿"pendenciero, a ?
> *pendenciero, ra 1.     * adj. Propenso a riñas o pendencias. RAE


Apreciado Yul: 
Bueno, en cuanto a _desperado_, yo sólo puedo hablar desde la óptica de España. Juraría, aunque no lo sé con seguridad, que en otros países se usa más, pero en España pienso que esa palabra no se usa apenas. Además, ya explicita que se dice de un delincuente. 
En cuanto a _pendenciero_, es una persona que siempre busca pelea, camorra, no es exactamente alguien fogoso y amante del riesgo, como dice la definición de _tête brûlée_. 
Un saludo cordial, 
N


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Pues yo he oído muy a menudo tildar de *cabeza loca* a los que se meten en todos los _fregaos _sin pensárselo dos veces...

No obstante, también he oído que les llaman *botarates.*


----------



## Namarne

Jeje, tienes razón, Víctor, está visto que tendré que conformarme...


----------

